# What Do you ride...?



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

Everyone...
Lets have a thread showing everyones ride/rides!!!

Post yours!

PS
(How do you post a pic...?)


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

These belong to the crew.
This is what we have...
F1
Imperial w/ 36's
Bighit
Klein
Ironhorse 7.7 w/888
Dirt Bag w/66's


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

wyrm said:


> These belong to the crew.
> This is what we have...
> F1
> Imperial w/ 36's
> ...


I want that Imperial...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

wyrm said:


> These belong to the crew.
> This is what we have...
> F1
> Imperial w/ 36's
> ...


Canfield...............................


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

mine...


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

here is my ride...


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Dnovick104 said:


> Everyone...
> Lets have a thread showing everyones ride/rides!!!
> 
> Post yours!
> ...


46 lbs. of barber crushing mofo.
Intense Uzzi VPX


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

mine...


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

rickthewelder said:


> 46 lbs. of barber crushing mofo.
> Intense Uzzi VPX


is it really 46 lbs.
i have a black tass


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Mine :thumbsup:


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

paintballeerXC said:


> is it really 46 lbs.
> i have a black tass


Yep. 2.7, 4 ply in front, 2.5, 4 ply in back, IRC dh tubes, and Sun rims welded in Taiwan........


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

rickthewelder said:


> Yep. 2.7, 4 ply in front, 2.5, 4 ply in back, IRC dh tubes, and Sun rims welded in Taiwan........


hypocrit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eekster:  is that frame straight?


----------



## 2000cx (May 5, 2005)

My first fully...built it from the ground up on my own...


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

I'll be riding this this DH season.


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

Intense Uzzi VPX:


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Here:


----------



## RaindogT (Oct 2, 2005)

Barber crushing mofo, huh??? That's f*ckin hilarious. The poor guy is just getting railed. I kind of feel for the little fella...


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Another one of these !

Guess it has been a while ---- I'll play

Summer and winter


----------



## dannymonky (Feb 8, 2004)

Heres my girl w/ some new crowns:thumbsup: :yikes:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Deweydude said:


> Another one of these !
> 
> Guess it has been a while ---- I'll play
> 
> Summer and winter


That is still a sweet looking Norco - the fender.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

ECH i love the morphine.hardtail,dual crown,single speed.i love it.


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

dannymonky said:


> Heres my girl w/ some new crowns:thumbsup: :yikes:


that's some mayor BLING right there.. you just need some gold teeth to mach the bike.   

thanks for the love dd13 ; )


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

dannymonky said:


> Heres my girl w/ some new crowns:thumbsup: :yikes:


i dont know, the gold was cool before but now its gettin a little over done for my taste...


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> That is still a sweet looking Norco - the fender.


Thanx !:yesnod:


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:

My baby:










Yet another Uzzi VPX. 

Gotten a few DH rides in and all I can say is wow!! What a bike! It's really confidence-inspiring....

RTW: 46 pounds?!!??! Holy poop!

Sweet rides everyone!


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

EastCoastHucker said:


> I'll be riding this this DH season.


wow, that is sexy man! nothing like a hardtail with a DC that happens to be inverted!!! you lucky SOB!


----------



## dannymonky (Feb 8, 2004)

nobody242424 said:


> i dont know, the gold was cool before but now its gettin a little over done for my taste...


its over now, sorry, no more gold parts available. if only they made gold tires....


----------



## dannymonky (Feb 8, 2004)

EastCoastHucker said:


> that's some mayor BLING right there.. you just need some gold teeth to mach the bike.


trade u my gold teeth 4 a ride to Diablo this weekend. i buy gas, grass, and beer..


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

dannymonky said:


> its over now, sorry, no more gold parts available. if only they made gold tires....


Your missing a gold seat clamp(salsa makes it i think) and hope calipers


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

wyrm said:


> These belong to the crew.
> This is what we have...
> F1
> Imperial w/ 36's
> ...


post pix of the indevidual bikes not the whole bunch... cant see well..
also...
HOW THE HELL DO U POST A PIC?


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

My Ride.......Cant wait for my FS though!!


----------



## Euro Newbee (Sep 15, 2005)

My Ride for the Season, (and my wife and sons)


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

Euro Newbee said:


> My Ride for the Season, (and my wife and sons)


did you put a longer shock on there?


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

I like the Stinky at the top of the page with the Pedro's sticker on it. Pedro's Stinky. Funny as hell.

Here's my whip for the season:


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Dnovick104 said:


> Everyone...
> Lets have a thread showing everyones ride/rides!!!
> 
> Post yours!
> ...


This thread is better than a porno site !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LMAO !!
RTW.


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

*making dirtbike noises*


----------



## LUKassZ (Aug 22, 2005)

disregard records in background....


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

twouareks said:


> *making dirtbike noises*











haha sweet. I was wondering if I was in any of the Otter photos.

that's me on the left posted on the sideline without a bike. If you cant tell, I like beer... and the past 2 months I'd been subing beer for bikes with all that God Damn rain!.:yesnod: In fact Im drunk in that pic.


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

> Zonk0uhaha sweet. I was wondering if I was in any of the Otter photos.
> 
> that's me on the left posted on the sideline without a bike. If you cant tell, I like beer... and the past 2 months I'd been subing beer for bikes with all that God Damn rain!.:yesnod: In fact Im drunk in that pic.


LOL, nice, what a coincidence. IMHO, beer is an acceptable reason not to ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini (Jan 29, 2004)

*The Judge*

Here is my Judge...


----------



## Anshwa (Oct 7, 2005)

Here's mine.


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

heres what i ride_ marin team Dh with sliders on it anda p1 with fireflys on it.


----------



## MxFlyer43 (Mar 20, 2004)

she's nothing special but I love her.

....The warning sticker is gone and the seat is lowered so put a sock in it.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

ok i will bite. i know SMT will love this.


shiver is leaking oil after a rebuild, so im picking up an 05.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

G_n_a_r_c_o_r_e


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

Gemini said:


> Here is my Judge...


Very nice bike. That was my other choice with the Demo. Expensive, huh?


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

themarsvolta55 said:


> G_n_a_r_c_o_r_e


dang.........thats totally my dream bike


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

twouareks said:


> *making dirtbike noises*


didn't your demo get stolen off of a bike rack or something?


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

Santa Cruz this year:

v-10
Blur 4x
Nomad


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

*My addition..*

2006 Tranny Dirtbag


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

but the eagles are super tyte...


----------



## Chicodude01 (Sep 5, 2004)

EastCoastHucker said:


> I'll be riding this this DH season.


Nice picture on the monitor. dork.


----------



## Derick (Apr 27, 2006)

my ride


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Chicodude01 said:


> Nice picture on the monitor. dork.


yeah, the bald chick with the hairy chest is nasty.....


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

ebfreerider510 said:


> didn't your demo get stolen off of a bike rack or something?


Actually, I did. A few eeks before Sea Otter it was stolen off the top of my car. It was locked to the rack, but they broke the brack off my car. Less than 24 hours later, I found it down the street up against someguys garage in pristine condition, still locked to the rack. So I had it for Sea Otter, and that's where that pictures from. I don't know who it was, but I think it got around the neighborhood that stealing a bike as expensive as that one is a felony. I think it was just some kids. I'm fnckin lucky if you ask me. I thought I'd never see her again.


----------



## goRz (May 11, 2005)

*my Asx*

final build:


----------



## leddder (Oct 24, 2004)

05 rocky mountain flow - z150, easton components


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

MxFlyer43 said:


> she's nothing special but I love her.
> 
> I think Black women are HOT !!!
> 
> RTW.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

goRz said:


> final build:


Cactus is a good thing to grow in that enviroment, is that a bottle of Green Chartreuse?


----------



## Dee19Lux (Feb 25, 2005)

dannymonky said:


> Heres my girl w/ some new crowns:thumbsup: :yikes:


Nice bling! Now you just need a GOLDTOOTH bashguard! Cool new local company here in oregon. I think they do custom engraving and everything so you can put David Hasseloffs name on it or whatever. heres there website http://www.goldtoothmafia.com/gtm.html


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

Final setup for Riding this season....got rid of the budget cranks and now rocking the silent saints. chainguide is mounted and front brake is sorted...wieght is sub 34-36 pounds. once i go tubeless, its gonna drop down to 32-35 pounds... rode the bike on my local trails and it feels awsome. fits me like a glove and its super agile...it feels good to ride a bike that just works...shifts well, brakes well, suspension is awsome...its a world apart from the [email protected] bikes i used to roll with.

2005 identti dr. jekyll
2006 RS pike, U-turn, Dual Air
Hayes Mags front and back.
Sram X-9 and x-9 Sram shifter too,
2005 Dee max's.
2.7 high roller front and back --switching to 2.35's
Saints
E-13 Chainguide.
bighit bar back from 2003 + hussefelt stem...


----------



## sleepygreen (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## bikeforlife (Apr 12, 2004)

Heres my two:


----------



## goRz (May 11, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Cactus is a good thing to grow in that enviroment, is that a bottle of Green Chartreuse?


Yeah Cactus is the only plant, which can grow under my treatment

And that's a bottel of 'Absinth' original from Czech Republic - 70% alcohol


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

how do u post pix!?!?


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Bottom of the page click up load images Then click to browse to find pix on your putor and upload


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

Deweydude said:


> Bottom of the page click up load images Then click to browse to find pix on your putor and upload


what about when it says... ur photo is to big.... how do i re size it...?


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

w/e... this is what im riding.. 
need new parts though...

https://s40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/dnovick104/ikjonvna/?action=view&current=DSCF0004.jpg


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Dnovick104 said:


> w/e... this is what im riding..
> need new parts though...
> 
> https://s40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/dnovick104/ikjonvna/?action=view&current=DSCF0004.jpg


Here's Dnovick104's bike:


























I'd put pictures up of my Coiler, but I think I'm going to strip it down to build a hardtail in the next month or two.


----------



## yetirider1989 (May 16, 2005)

santa cruz v10 2006 BRight orange 

i know you have seen me if you been to CALI race other firestone!!!!!!


----------



## Derick (Apr 27, 2006)

I ride a Diamondback Dh Smokin with TG inverted 7" travel forks would love to show pics but having ****ing troubles:madman: could somone give me their e-mail and I will send photos so you could post them for me .........please help...........Derick


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Hey Derick, welcome to the forum look up a few posts, I allready posted directions for posting pics.

Or if you can't click on my name and it will bring up my profile then from there you can send them to me via E-mail.... and I'll post them for you


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

goRz said:


> Yeah Cactus is the only plant, which can grow under my treatment
> 
> And that's a bottel of 'Absinth' original from Czech Republic - 70% alcohol


That'll get ya rolling 70% whooohoo:crazy: i was drinking warm saki one time when we ran out switched to everclear warmed like saki, very smooth & packs a punch. :eekster:


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

this is my ride '05 bighit with a '06 junior T


----------



## W7_311 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Here are mine...*

04 big hit w/ 170mm 66rc and Cove Foreplay MX w/ DJII set at 130mm thanks to Nemesis Project kit.

Sorry, the images might be huge

See if it works, pics didn't show in the preview.


----------



## alexair (Jan 21, 2005)

DHR... need I say more?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Siddy Sevdoh


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Prototype ShockWave 8.7








Tonic Fab, Fall Guy


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

TWISTED said:


> Prototype ShockWave 8.7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG....that shock wave needs some paint and it will be off the hook

:incazzato: im jealous


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

free rider said:


> OMG....that shock wave needs some paint and it will be off the hook
> 
> :incazzato: im jealous


Paint? You're crazy!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

TWISTED said:


> Paint? You're crazy!


haha real funny

haha free rider=ut: lets all have a laugh real ****king funny ILL ****ING KILL YOU AND YOUR LITTLE BROTHER AND **** ON YOUR DEAD BODIES B!TCH cause im a fukking crazy mofo, just push me, keep doing it....ya thats it push me ****ING RETARD YOU JUST HAD TO DO IT HUH B!TCH...just kidding but i will murder you if you dont paint that thing a sweet color like purple or rainbow cause im fukking crazy and i love the little rainbows

... :madmax: :madman:- explode


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

That Prototype ShockWave 8.7 is SICK!!!
I want to buy a Dorado when I get some money... how do you like it???
Is it a good fork to invest in considering weight and preformance for the cash???


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Dnovick104 said:


> That Prototype ShockWave 8.7 is SICK!!!
> I want to buy a Dorado when I get some money... how do you like it???
> Is it a good fork to invest in considering weight and preformance for the cash???


Thanks. I got a deal on mine and they are pretty cheap online. My Dorado and Revox work really well through the rock gardens and smooth the trail out very nicely. I haven't got used to the front wheel twisting when doing log rides. Maybe I'll get used to it or find some way to stop it. I've got the fork set up super low, probably the lowest axle-to-crown of any 7" fork. I needed to do this to match the lowered rear end from the shorter 9" Revox shock. My bottom bracket height is 14", regular 9.5's are about 15.5"-15.75". Other taller forks would give my bike a really slack head tube angle. So far, I've been happy with the fork.


----------



## david101372 (Mar 18, 2006)

Here's my latest!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Chicodude01 said:


> Nice picture on the monitor. dork.


gay boy pose


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

TWISTED said:


> Prototype ShockWave 8.7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siicccckkkk....

That chain looks awfully loose.


----------



## saviorself (Dec 15, 2004)

with a chainguide


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

i love the bikes 
post more!!!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Dnovick104 said:


> i love the bikes
> post more!!!


holy bump batman


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

couple more to keep this thread going...


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

nobody242424 said:


> couple more to keep this thread going...
> 
> how does that scrap ride ? I always thought the 05 scrap was the best color they made on their hardtails.


----------



## sin/p3 (Oct 27, 2005)

this is what i roll for down hill and free riden up in the hills. 05 demo 8


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

Wife:
Fisher Fat PossumXO
Fisher Cake2GS

Me:
SC Nomad
HM FSL


----------



## wikitypooshlag (Aug 31, 2005)

k, i'll play.


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

ok heres my Piece of Sh!t you asked for it.....








06' Giant STP told you it was a piece.....


----------



## [bEn] (Jun 7, 2005)

Some very nice rigs in here.  :thumbsup:


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

When I finish it, she will have a Stealth Hub/WTB Dual Duty front and rear wheelset, Avy when it returns from resizing, Thomson post.....oh yeah, and a drivetrain.


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

any bigger pic...? lol


----------



## nebraskadownhiller (May 15, 2006)

*my morewood*

This is my new DH rig


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

C'mon Drogdor!


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

TWISTED said:


> Prototype ShockWave 8.7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice lookin' bikes. That hardtail is sick, but the Saints look hilarious on it. Almost like clown shoes. The pedals almost hit the ground. how much does that little bike weigh?


----------



## J-mizzle (Feb 4, 2004)

*Here is the rollout...*

I know not new by any means but it is new to me and i'll be rolling it for quite a while to come.....

So far i'm very impressed and love the 24inch rear wheel, as it seems to make climbing very easy.

And here is the other frame i'm in the process of building right now
And of course the always faithful Haro which is now for sale.
Both big hit's..The complete is an 01 with biglink, the silver one is an 04 comp.


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

flyingwalrus said:


> nice lookin' bikes. That hardtail is sick, but the Saints look hilarious on it. Almost like clown shoes. The pedals almost hit the ground. how much does that little bike weigh?


Thanks. 
You should see the 20" BMX bikes with Saint cranks.
Those cranks work great, so stiff and easy to work on. The pedals aren't really that low with a 12" BB height, it's just an optical allusion. It's 26-1/2 lbs now, but was a couple pounds lighter before.


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

nebraskadownhiller said:


> This is my new DH rig


is that the 2007 boxer?


----------



## Bawitdaba (Sep 9, 2005)

This my current DH bike, an '04 Iron Horse DH Pro. I also ride a carbon Trek roadie, a Trek 4300 with road tires, and a Sugar 2


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

hofferfish said:


> is that the 2007 boxer?


I'm guessing it's on 06 team with world cup decals


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

coma13 said:


> I'm guessing it's on 06 team with world cup decals


whatever it is, it still looks cool


----------



## nintense (Aug 17, 2004)

*This is my ride...*

This is my beauty


----------



## ncg53 (Jul 17, 2005)

my bike, and me being weird in the living room 
mostly stock, just z1 fr1 instead of drop off, and double track rim and marz 20mm hub- going to build up some new wheels this summer, and i kinda wanna try a dual crown on the front, well see. 
Nick

be sure to take a good look at my rear wheel  if you cant see what im talking about... youve got issues...


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

Here is my current whip.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

nintense said:


> This is my beauty


Damn thats sexy:eekster:


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## azonicds (May 14, 2006)

Heres my Dmr...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

when i feel like i need to get my adrenaline rush on.....


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

themarsvolta55 said:


> G_n_a_r_c_o_r_e


Werd.


----------



## Fooly_CoolyOo (Jan 25, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> when i feel like i need to get my adrenaline rush on.....


That thing looks dangerous :thumbsup:


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Fooly_CoolyOo said:


> That thing looks dangerous :thumbsup:


you know it! and i love her so.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

wow....nice SHIVER


DHbiker said:


>


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

heres my ride....


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

sweetest threaD


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

bleh, I guess i'll play. 2004 P.2 and 2005 Ibex Zone FR-1


----------



## kevlau (Feb 15, 2006)

*Santa Cruz anyone???*

Here's the VP free.:eekster:


----------



## cribe (Dec 17, 2005)

My Freeride/Downhill ride:



















My Trailbike:



















Together:


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> wow....nice SHIVER


Thanks SMT... afterall it was you who talked me into getting "The Legandary Shiver." Nothing compares to the feel of it (besides a 888 but I still like the Shiver better).

:thumbsup:

More pictures of the bike:











2003 Big Hit Expert
2002 Marzocchi Shiver DC :smile: 
AVY DHS Rer Shock with a Ti Spring :grin: 
Single Track Rims
BMW Shinburger Pedals :grin: 
2 Year Old Nokian Gazzaloddi 2.6 Front tire... and it is still going good.
High Roller Rear Tire
Yeti Lock-on grips
3 going on 4 year old Shimano Drivetrain :shock: (Don't worry I have SRAM x.9 stuff in the box and ready to be put on!)
Specialized BigArm Cranks
ProTaper Bars
Some old seat with electrical tape to hold it all together... 

Sweet. :lol:

I might be putting the SRAM stuff on today... so if I do, you'll get some more pictures soon.
Now if only my leg would heal fast enough so I can ride again soon!!!


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

whoa... nice bike..


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

question for u inverted fork users...
whats the differance between a reg. fork and an inverted other then that one has stanctions at the bottom and the lowers are uppers...?
I mean like feelwise...


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Small bump sensitivity seems to be better with an inverted frok. I also feel that the stanchions are more protected since there are fork guards. And on top of that, The Shiver just looks cool.


----------



## david101372 (Mar 18, 2006)

inverted forks, whether mountain bikes or motorcycles, are more rigid. The longer portion of the fork (uppers) are bigger diameter on an inverted fork which allows them to be more rigid rather than having the smaller diameter stanchion tubes extending all the way to the top through the clamps like a conventional fork.
In my opinion the only drawbacks of an inverted fork are; the cable routing is more critical because the cable must be free to move while compressing or else it will bunch up and stick into the wheel and the stanchion tubes are more prone to damage being so low. Most, if not all, inverted forks have stanchion guards to help prevent them from being damaged.


----------



## Prarie Freerider (Jul 11, 2005)

Bigfoot
Axiom Double Jump
FSA The Pig

I know it's not the best but I don't have alot of $$$$$$$$.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> When I finish it, she will have a Stealth Hub/WTB Dual Duty front and rear wheelset, Avy when it returns from resizing, Thomson post.....oh yeah, and a drivetrain.


good to see someone rocking a Sinister!


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

i wanna get an inveted.. whats a good buy for the value and money?


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

My Big Hit, Dawg Primo XC Rig, and urban Chase. I love them sooo much, each one is worth every penny and every ounce of time I have spent on them. Also in one pic is all the armor Ive finally acquired for this season. Cant Wait!


----------



## sticarl (Apr 9, 2005)

*The ultimate bike!*

Here it is my dream bike. I've had it for a year now, and I have to say it's the best bike I've ever had. Intense is like the Ferrari of bikes. :band:


----------



## weird terry (Feb 17, 2005)

My VP Free


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

edray said:


> My Big Hit, Dawg Primo XC Rig, and urban Chase. I love them sooo much, each one is worth every penny and every ounce of time I have spent on them. Also in one pic is all the armor Ive finally acquired for this season. Cant Wait!


sick rides! and that rug...really brings the room together.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Derick (Apr 27, 2006)

dads diamondback dh and my demo


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

that aint ur demo. those demo 7s arnt even out yet i think? what kind of fork is that on it.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

tahts the new rock shox.


----------



## PetroBoy (Oct 9, 2005)

*...Ugh...*

I might as well post an action pic.


----------



## PetroBoy (Oct 9, 2005)

Oryx SpitFire 33.

Marz '03 DJIII,
Shimano mechs w/ 6" rotors front & rear,
etc...


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

1997 Specialized Hardrock ridged. Which some total beyoch decided to destroy, and almost killed me.

Will have pics of my "precious" soon.


----------



## cribe (Dec 17, 2005)

kevlau said:


> Here's the VP free.:eekster:


Nice!


----------



## cribe (Dec 17, 2005)

Here's mine:










https://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/1089/pbpic1089694.jpg
https://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/1089/pbpic1089695.jpg


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

holy dead thread revival batman.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Yea theres some severe bumpage.


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> Yea theres some severe bumpage.


This thread has been here longer than you  

I thought it looked familiar...


----------



## douglas1881 (Oct 14, 2006)

*SX Trail*

SX Trail


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

my whip:thumbsup:


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

heres mine,

am looking at new bike,07 switch or 07 stinky primo any suggestions


----------



## RoccoKlein (Aug 14, 2006)

heres mine, first bike
2007 morphine small










edit: better pic


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

*The ultimate!!*

Yes only 32lbs


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

06 Sunday Factory and 05 Specialized SX.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

DAmn you and your sunday and SX! Man i want BOTH of those bikes!


----------



## htrider717 (Nov 12, 2006)

*my bike*


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

htrider717 said:


>


Theres a bike in that pic??


----------



## i_suck (Jun 22, 2006)

shitty pic of my fat possum xt


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

hahah...sorry for the bad camer work...that was me....bad camera unfortunately.
..probably gonna get a new one for x-mas...anyways...the kid in that pic had a better one of me.. here it is


----------



## Dwdrums00 (Jul 8, 2006)

Here is my 39lb. Uzzi vpx. This is my one and only bike. I ride up....to get down!!!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

This is my bike a Switch S1


----------



## Marshal Dillon (Oct 8, 2006)

'07 TREK 6500 in Black Chrome... Shots taken today, 11.18.06.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Marshal Dillon said:


> '07 TREK 6500 in Black Chrome... Shots taken today, 11.18.06.


Dude this is DH/FR forum :madman:


----------



## Marshal Dillon (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh, sh**, sorry 'bout that!


----------



## yarondot (Jun 2, 2005)

*Here are my bike*

My Xtension


----------

